# Jerry the 'Springer' Spaniel



## Forpet Me Not (Nov 18, 2012)

13 years old and still as mad as a box of frogs! Any fellow spaniel owners about?


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

what a gorgeous boy


----------



## Jenny1963 (Nov 20, 2012)

Yes, I have an ESS, just 9 weeks old


----------



## smudgebiscuit (Jan 25, 2011)

what a handsome boy!!

Yes another spaniel owner here-Molly is 2 1/2 yrs old


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

Yes we have Rufus springer who is 18 months,and Harry a springer cross who is 9yrs old and still like a puppy.Rufus is bonkers sometimes but so loving and is a very good boy most of the time.
michellex.


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

Jerry looks great for 13, lovely lad and full of life bless him.
michellex.


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

He looks wonderful for his age! 

I have two liver and white Springers. The older one is 4 and a half and the younger one is 10 months old.



Jasmine and Coco respectively!


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

Welcome to the forum....

I have 4 liver and white springer girlies...princess missey working type is 3 1/2 yrs and is my soul mate..Chunky monkey wrags is show type and 3 on xmas eve and is a mummies girl...Willow and saffi are wrags off spring and are 18 wks old and are little loves...........Actually can't really say anything bad about them......:001_tt1: But they do try my patience sometimes...

Jerry is looking very well for his age


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Check out that smile!!!


I have a 5yo springer x lab who is actually a, a springer the size of a lab really, hes nuts bouncy and never stops. He loves to work too


----------



## PeteWithDog (Nov 27, 2012)

Don't have a spaniel but he is a cracking looking lad.


----------



## jonchill (Aug 17, 2012)

He looks stunning for 13, I hope our ESS looks that good at 13. He's only 7 at the moment and our Sprocker is 5. 

I love the breed so much I don't think in the future I would look at any other breed.


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Gorgeous boy, the only breed i would have! Two liver and whites here and ages on my siggy!


----------



## magicmike (Jun 7, 2012)

I don't have a Spaniel. My terrier past away at 14 yrs old but compare to yours, Jerry looks very healthy for a 13 year old


----------



## I Love Springer Spaniels (May 12, 2013)

gorgeous!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

lovely, i used to have springers when young,great dogs," look after yourself and each other"

my friend says mad as a box of cheese,  shes vegan and lactose intolerant


----------

